# A Second 211 Receiver?



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't feel like calling Dish and dealing with their CSR's at the moment, so thought I'd ask the question here. I have one 211 receiver on the 18 month lease agreement. Can I get a second 211 to use in a bedroom? 
If they won't allow that, my only other option would be to try and run a long HDMI or Component cable from my current 211 in the living room to a tv in the bedroom. Obviously, I'm trying to feed 2 HDTV's

Thanks for any help or suggestions..


----------

